# Is it worth playing Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days and RE Coded??



## Nardo6670 (Dec 15, 2013)

I just beat KH1 from the PS3 HD collection, and heading onto COM shortly. After I do so, and eventually play KH2 from the 2.5 Remix, and once I beat that....

I was wondering, is it worth playing the entire game, instead of watching the movie that came with the 1.5 Remix HD collection?

What about kingdom hearts RE coded? Is it worth playing that game too, or should I stick to watching the movie that will come with the 2.5 remix?


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

358/2 Days is most definitely worth playing if you want to see more of Axel and Roxas and are a fan of theirs. 

I personally haven't played RE Coded, but I'd imagine it's the least consequential game in the series. I'd still play it if I got the chance though.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 15, 2013)

Both 358/2 and coded were thrown out there as a patting until actual new installments, to keep the franchise relevant. Unless you just can't have enough of KH it's a decent enough play, but otherwise it's not something you *have* to play. 

Technically speaking they have "plot relevance", hence why they are on HD collections, but considering how KH games went with the story it's really irrelevant to be aware of them.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 15, 2013)

the cutscenes will suffice for days, however it is a fun game that i enjoyed, and if your fan of the series you will as well. skip re-coded. totally unnecessary.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2013)

I personally thought both were passable. If the story is all you care about, I think they're both included in the HD ps3 releases.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 15, 2013)

If you play games for enjoyment then yes, they are both nice games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

Re-Coded's more of an excuse really but I really enjoyed playing 358/2

More-so than Dream Drop Distance.

358/2's even more fun to play with people locally


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 15, 2013)

They're both pretty fun games that are worth playing. Re: Coded doesn't have much of a story, but the gameplay alone is a good enough reason to buy it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2013)

If all you care about is the story, the "movies" in the HD re-releases cover that just fine. But they're both fun games to actually play.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

You know what you should play OP?

Go find a Super Famicom and load this baby up

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16smy7ARLSQ&list=PLD7492B33ACAD8E31[/youtube]


----------



## Badalight (Dec 15, 2013)

358/2 days sucked, the combat was boring and the story was awful.

(imo)

Havn't played re-coded, but I'm sure it's the worst in the franchise.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 15, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Havn't played re-coded, but I'm sure it's the worst in the franchise.


It is.

To be fair it was made by 3 guys on their knees.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 15, 2013)

Days was great, if you want to play as the other Organization members and play with friends, this is a must. It would be best to get 2.5 (once it comes out) to watch Re: coded's cutscenes instead of getting the game itself. The gameplay is real frustrating and there is very little plot progression.


----------

